
Egypt activists outraged over Twitter suspensions against anti-Sisi accounts - notlukesky
https://www.alaraby.co.uk/english/news/2019/10/2/egypt-activists-complain-of-twitter-bans-after-protests
======
wolco
Censoring accounts regional through UAE created this problem. They should not
censor or do it from hq so at least values translate.

